# Very slow progress....



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

My layout is coming along, slowly lol..... This is my first layout attempt and I can already tell you that when I build my 2nd there's going to be alot I do differently.


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

some more


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

and more


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

It looks really good, Dozer! I do see one problem, though. No matter which way you turn, there's no beer-refrigerator!


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

Hahaha, actually, the beer fridge is in the game room which is the next room over.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Dozer,

Lookin' nice!

What did you use as the "crinkle paper?" on the mountain surface? That river flowing down the hill and under the tracks is gonna look sweet.

Keep us posted!

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

dozer said:


> Hahaha, actually, the beer fridge is in the game room which is the next room over.


Then you have your priorities in order. *L* Yard layout looks good, and the scenery is very promising. You'll be going on the lecture circuit, soon, teaching us how to build layouts!:thumbsup:


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Dozer,
> 
> Lookin' nice!
> 
> ...


 the mountain build is quite unconventional from everyone elses. I took 2" pink foam and laid down about 4 layers flat on each side of the track for base, then I actually cut angled strips of 2" foam and laid them on there side going upwards. I then used paper towels soaked in plaster of paris to cover it all. then I airbrushed the mountain. I have the water in the river now, and it looks pretty good. I'll get pics on it tonight.


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

Reckers said:


> Then you have your priorities in order. *L* Yard layout looks good, and the scenery is very promising. You'll be going on the lecture circuit, soon, teaching us how to build layouts!:thumbsup:


 Oh I doubt that! LOL.....


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

What I'm working on now is hand built double span bridges for the lift out section. That's going to take me forever!!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Think of it this way....without those bridges, you could be spending time upstairs on the couch with the wife, watching Oprah. Sometimes, a slow, complex project is a good thing. Besides, you're right next to the beer fridge!


----------



## alexlove (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks really good, I'm inspired


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

For those who didn't catch this in the HO threads...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAu8sumgno8


----------

